# The Yardley Yeti



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Exclusive Photos of the Yardley Yeti*

"Cryptomundo reader Jonathan Maberry sends Cryptomundo these exclusive photos of the Yardley Yeti that were taken by he and his wife.

Personally, I feel guilty using the name "Yardley Yeti", but that is what this creature has been dubbed by the press.

My wife and I took photos of the creature that's being called 'The Yardley Yeti". It's definitely not a fox, though it has some foxlike characteristics. Later this afternoon I'll be posting my pics on my website. I'm an author and folklorist (with a strong interest in Cryptozoology).

Don Polec, a reporter for the ABC affiliate here in the Philly area interviewed me today and will be running the segment on the 6 o'clock news (Channel 6 in this area) tonight. I gave him a disk with copies of the pictures and he should be showing them tonight."

http://www.cryptomundo.com/bigfoot-report/yardley-yeti3/


----------

